# uh oh comcast removes west coast feeds



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

on my system

they removed

hbo2 west 
hbo family west 
showtime west
starz west 
starz cinema west 



wtf is going on here


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'd love it if TW would remove the west coast feeds of the premiums, all we have is HBO W, MAX W, SHO W, Starz W and Encore W but between On Demand, DVRs and the fact this is the east, I see little to no point of having west coast feeds on cable systems.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Yeah, West Coast feeds where valuable before the days of the DVR, but now they are just a waste of BW when coupled with East coast feeds.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> Yeah, West Coast feeds where valuable before the days of the DVR, but now they are just a waste of BW when coupled with East coast feeds.


i wonder how much a comcast dvr box costs ???

i want one


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Imagine if D* took west coast feeds off. There would be 4 HBO, 2 Cinemax, 10 Starz, and 7 Showtime channels left. 3 HBO, 1 MAX, 2 STARZ and 2 SHOWTIME channels that could be used for HBO COMEDY and other movie channels. That would be ideal. My 2 cents.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i still dont understand why directv dont have hbo comedy yet 

i love having that and ccsn-philly back


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> Imagine if D* took west coast feeds off. There would be 4 HBO, 2 Cinemax, 10 Starz, and 7 Showtime channels left. 3 HBO, 1 MAX, 2 STARZ and 2 SHOWTIME channels that could be used for HBO COMEDY and other movie channels. That would be ideal. My 2 cents.


The satellite companies can't drop the west coast feeds of the main HBO or Showtime channel because of the original series they show. (i.e. the east coast feed of the Sopranos starts at six on the west coast when a lot of people will still be driving home from work).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Why are premiums special? What about original series on FX, USA and even MTV (barf)? No west coast feeds of those on DBS. Between DVRs and repeats shortly after the first run, I don't see it being a big issue.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pez2002 said:


> i wonder how much a comcast dvr box costs ???


The monthly cost $9.95 plus $0.25 for the remote.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Good news here. TW removed the west coast feed of Starz and replaced it with Starz Comedy. Now we have every premium movie channel available, and one less useless channel. 4 west feeds left to be removed still.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

The DBS companies should drop the west feeds of premiums except the main HBO and main Showtime channel for original series, then add the missing channels they don't put on like HBO Zone, HBO Comedy, and Showtime Women and Showtime Family etc.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Yeah, West Coast feeds where valuable before the days of the DVR, but now they are just a waste of BW when coupled with East coast feeds.


Lots of people might not have DVRS. I know a few. Sounds strange I know.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

pez2002 said:


> on my system
> 
> they removed
> 
> ...


They wantcha to buy one of their crappy dvr's
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

juan ellitinez said:


> They wantcha to buy one of their crappy dvr's
> :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


are they that bad ?


----------

